# WWE working with NJPW- How it affects AEW? (Dave Meltzer)



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398214638827937794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398237970424074243








Report: WWE In Talks With New Japan Pro-Wrestling Over Exclusive Partnership - WrestleTalk


WWE President and Chief Revenue Officer Nick Khan has been in talks with New Japan Pro-Wrestling over an exclusive partnership between the two promotions. According to the latest Wrestling Observer […]




wrestletalk.com





Can this be a major blow to AEW? Do you still think that WWE supposedly doesn't care about AEW?

Discuss!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If WWE promises not to open a NXT Japan as part of the deal then that is better than anything AEW could offer NJPW.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If WWE promises not to open a NXT Japan as part of the deal then that is better than anything AEW could offer NJPW.


But would they start this relationship with AEW and Impact if that relationship with WWE is in talks since April last year?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I really hope they don't. These Japanese wrestlers are so overrated


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I just read about this. I’m not sure how big of a blow it would be to AEW, but I think it would a big disappointment for AEW fans like myself who were hoping to see Omega vs Ibushi or Omega vs Okada.

I think it’s a great move by the WWE. They want to get a piece of that “forbidden door” action, too, and it makes a lot of sense for them to reestablish ties with New Japan. I do think AEW fans are more hardcore wrestling fans who would appreciate the NJPW talent more, but still it will be a treat for the WWE audiences to see the likes of Okada, Tanahashi, Ibushi, etc.

The WWE has been getting a lot of negative buzz lately. This would be a very positive buzz.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is the WWE audience interested in NJPW? Or this relationship would be best for AEW fanbase?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If WWE promises not to open a NXT Japan as part of the deal then that is better than anything AEW could offer NJPW.


I think that is a great point. 

I can see a deal being made. In all honesty, New Japan has been hit with some bad luck lately. Something like this might instill some excitement in their company again, if only temporarily.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Keep in mind that as of now there have only been talks and right now as we speak NJPW has been sending talent over to Impact and AEW fairly regularly recently.

Now, obviously something could happen. It's a fun story to talk about but it's nothing I'm reading too far into as of now and honestly I don't think anything will come of it.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Would be hilarious if after all the "forbidden door" talk, Okada wrestles for WWE.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

It’s at ‘talks’ stage but I can see this thread going sideways even before anything is confirmed either way 🤭

Good luck all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shaun_27 said:


> Would be hilarious after all the "forbidden door" talk if Okada wrestles for WWE.


AEW fans / Khan hyping up the “forbidden door” only to have the biggest match be Rich Swann vs Omega


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Vince probably realising that if he doesn’t do business with NJPW then AEW will and will then be a greater threat to WWE.

Having no access to NJPW talent would be a huge blow to AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Is the WWE audience interested in NJPW? Or this relationship would be best for AEW fanbase?


I could see the NXT core audience being into it, main roster not so much.



Hitman1987 said:


> Vince probably realising that if he doesn’t do business with NJPW then AEW will and will then be a greater threat to WWE.
> 
> Having no access to NJPW talent would be a huge blow to AEW.


Nah this sounds like an attempt to keep Bryan and a few top stars more than worry NJPW matters in the US.


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Bryan vs okada, Tanahashi and Ibushi? Yes please. Hell imagine Walter, cesaro or seth wrestling those guys. Even Aj styles facing them again would be great to see.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW must have anticipated WWE trying something like this.

In the end, WWE will always have an ulterior motive that will only benefit them. History has always shown that. So this deal if it went through, much like the MLW deal talked about, is to only stop AEW traction with other federations. While longterm the benefit to WWE will outweigh that of NJPW, and they would still look to leverage this into an eventual NXT Japan or even WWE Japan.

Basically it might look interesting today, but it would only come to bite NJPW in the ass in the future.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Natio vs reigns?! 
Osprey vs rollins?!
Brian vs suszuki?!
Sanda/el phantasmo vs ricochet?!
Brat wyatt vs evil?! 
Okada vs orton?!
Tanahashi vs John cena?!

Take. My. Fucking. Money. NOW!!!!!!


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

mazzah20 said:


> In the end, WWE will always have an ulterior motive that will only benefit them.......much like the MLW deal talked about, is to only stop AEW traction with other federations.


Yep. NXT was/is just a euphemism to contractually strangle local and domestic wrestlers and prevent them working for whatever promotion is in that territory. WWE has no intention to partner anyone, despite its loss in market share.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This would surprise me because honour is still very important in Japan and if NJPW has committed to AEW and IMPACT, then traditionally they'd stick with them unless one of those parties did something to break NJPW's trust.

The promise of top talents on big shows would definitely tempt New Japan though, since their roster has become pretty stale of late despite still having the best big main events in the world.

It'd be risky for New Japan because WWE does nothing without an ulterior motive, as already mentioned in this thread. NJPW would have to be careful with Okada in particular, since HHH is a big fan of his and if they lose Okada, they lose their big star and one who is still pretty young. That already happened with Nakamura.

The way AEW presented Yuji Nagata is something I don't think we'd ever see on WWE TV.

If this did go ahead, AEW still has the DDT working agreement and DDT is probably the most overlooked and underrated promotion in the world for match quality at the top of the card. But they don't have the star power that NJPW does.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Shaun_27 said:


> Would be hilarious if after all the "forbidden door" talk, Okada wrestles for WWE.


Yeah the thought of Okada in the ring with a Bad Bunny/Miz/Strowman type would be hilarious in the worst way possible.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If WWE promises not to open a NXT Japan as part of the deal then that is better than anything AEW could offer NJPW.


The thing is...WWE will still do that at some point. Or try to buy NJPW and rename it NXT


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I could see the NXT core audience being into it, main roster not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah this sounds like an attempt to keep Bryan and a few top stars more than worry NJPW matters in the US.


I imagine WWE has a few stars who’d like to do a tour of NJPW (Bryan, Cesaro etc) so that could be a possibly.

For me, an annual AEW/NJPW super card with an open door policy between those promotions is 1 of AEW’s last remaining plays to increase ratings so Vince squashing this is good business from WWE’s side.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> Would be hilarious if after all the "forbidden door" talk, Okada wrestles for WWE.


Imagining Okada lingering in catering, or “chasing” others backstage for the 24/7 title.

Or facing off against zombies.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> I imagine WWE has a few stars who’d like to do a tour of NJPW (Bryan, Cesaro etc) so that could be a possibly.
> 
> For me, an annual AEW/NJPW super card with an open door policy between those promotions is 1 of AEW’s last remaining plays to increase ratings so Vince squashing this is good business from WWE’s side.


AEW and NJPW doing stuff certainly makes more business sense in and out of kayfabe as AEWs core fan base is clearly more knowledgeable on NJPW seeing as the Elite started there. But definitely a solid underhanded move from WWE if they pull it off


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Seafort said:


> Imagining Okada lingering in catering, or “chasing” others backstage for the 24/7 title.


Funny you should mention the 24/7 title because Tozawa was one of the most exciting junior heavyweights in the world in Dragon Gate. And look at him now.

KUSHIDA at least gets to have good matches, but he too has been watered down after being arguably the best junior in the world while in NJPW.

I think Okada would get a huge push in NXT but flounder on RAW or Smackdown as his English is worse than Nakamura's and he's not eccentric like Shinsuke.

AEW would present Okada as a god, they pretty much already do whenever they talk about him on commentary.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I’m so tired of WWE. It’s exhausting.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If WWE promises not to open a NXT Japan as part of the deal then that is better than anything AEW could offer NJPW.


An NXT in Japan would be about as successful in the land of the rising sun as Xbox has been.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This would surprise me because honour is still very important in Japan and if NJPW has committed to AEW and IMPACT, then traditionally they'd stick with them unless one of those parties did something to break NJPW's trust.


I was not keeping up with much wrestling news at the time, so how did NJPW feel about all their North American stars leaving for AEW?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shaun_27 said:


> I was not keeping up with much wrestling news at the time, so how did NJPW feel about all their North American stars leaving for AEW?


They weren't happy and that's why they didn't work with AEW until Harold Meij left and relations were restored. The Elite were at the forefront of their proposed push into the USA and were selling out shows in America for them (Cody vs. Kenny did 6,500+ under the NJPW banner in America). Archer had been IWGP U.S. champion and Trent was in line for a big push.

Their U.S. talent liaison, Rocky Romero, was in the Dark: Elevation main event this week, won, and had a NJPW throwback moment with Trent at the end. So all signs point to AEW and NJPW now bring on very good terms, which would make this proposed WWE deal a surprise to me, as Japanese companies aren't as cutthroat as WWE and tend to place honour in high regard. That's why NJPW rarely poaches from other companies.

AEW seems to have put in a lot of work to gain New Japan's trust and their usage of New Japan guys has been pretty exemplary so far. KENTA in a main event, Nagata given the red carpet treatment, young Narita given a win on Elevation, and Romero likewise.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

There is already a thread in WWE secion about that:








WWE and NJPW Partnership?







www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> AEW seems to have put in a lot of work to gain New Japan's trust and their usage of New Japan guys has been pretty exemplary so far. KENTA in a main event, Nagata given the red carpet treatment, young Narita given a win on Elevation, and Romero likewise.


Archer's no selling against KENTA in that main event had me worried but the way AEW handled Nagata's appearance was exemplary. 

I guess the real litmus test for the relationship will be when and if we see Kenny back in a NJPW ring. You'd have to assume that's the logical conclusion for his belt collector angle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Would be smart by WWE

would be a blow to AEW for sure

can be very good or very dumb for njpw


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Natio vs reigns?!
> Osprey vs rollins?!
> Brian vs suszuki?!
> Sanda/el phantasmo vs ricochet?!
> ...


In the WWE style. Still excited?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think WWE would allow Roman Reigns to go to Japan and then get suplexed on his neck?

Honestly though, it could be good for AEW to focus on their own guys


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ger said:


> There is already a thread in WWE secion about that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what? This is the AEW side of the things. To discuss how AEW will be affected if this happens.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Weird how WWE refused to have these cross promotions for years, but AEW does it and suddenly they are in talks with MLW and NJPW. To say that AEW hasn't been noticed by WWE would be ignorant at this point. AEW's biggest advantage to closing the gap on WWE was to ban together with other companies and put on large cross promotional shows. WWE likely knows this and cutting it off at the pass while also using it for Japan exposure themselves.

For NJPW, there is two ways to look at this. They could work with WWE, who offers more exposure and possibly larger dollars, but you would be exclusive and likely booked like garbage (WWE always looks out for #1). The other possibly is to work with AEW/Impact/ROH, which will give exposure to your more core audience, more collaborative business partners and you wouldn't be exclusive to one company. I get why NJPW would work with WWE, but I also wouldn't trust WWE as far as I can throw them. WWE's motives would be to get exposure in Japan to make NXT Japan or to eventually take some ownership in NJPW by leaching off of their name/audience.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It just occurred to me that Jon Moxley is contracted to NJPW and NJPW is a nice carrot that AEW can dangle when negotiating contracts.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I really hope they don't. These Japanese wrestlers are so overrated


That's why non Japanese are always the big draws in the promotion.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This won't work long term. There's no chance Vince lets someone like Okada go over one of his top guys.

NXT/NJPW partnership could work out.. but then again. Why would you want to choose NXT over AEW?

Why does WWE have to do everything that AEW tries to? I wish they would use all that energy to make their product better instead. Assclowns.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Weird how WWE refused to have these cross promotions for years, but AEW does it and suddenly they are in talks with MLW and NJPW. To say that AEW hasn't been noticed by WWE would be ignorant at this point. AEW's biggest advantage to closing the gap on WWE was to ban together with other companies and put on large cross promotional shows. WWE likely knows this and cutting it off at the pass while also using it for Japan exposure themselves.
> 
> For NJPW, there is two ways to look at this. They could work with WWE, who offers more exposure and possibly larger dollars, but you would be exclusive and likely booked like garbage (WWE always looks out for #1). The other possibly is to work with AEW/Impact/ROH, which will give exposure to your more core audience, more collaborative business partners and you wouldn't be exclusive to one company. I get why NJPW would work with WWE, but I also wouldn't trust WWE as far as I can throw them. WWE's motives would be to get exposure in Japan to make NXT Japan or to eventually take some ownership in NJPW by leaching off of their name/audience.


NJPW would have to be smart enough to make sure their talent is booked in a similar level when they do WWE stuff and vice versa. Like you can't have your top guys going over and being presented as midcarders. NJPW would also need to make sure it's a long term deal where WWE agrees to no NXT Japan move for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't see this ever happening and I don't believe a word of this. Vince doesn't watch New Japan and would never let any of his crew learn how to do wrestling a different way. Hell, he doesn't even let his own Performance Center guys wrestle his way as they never get to actually wrestle on shows.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

NJPW wrestlers, not on excursion, very rarely lose away from their home promotion and it's not like the 90s where Japan was out of sight out of mind and top WWF guys could go there and job to Muta and Tenryu. Neither promotion will want its talent jobbing to the other. 

NJ's style is a lot stiffer. WWE has built a brand where nothing outside of it's 'Universe' matters or exists. NJ aren't used to being a junior partner. Vince has an appalling track record for booking Japanese talent.

As much as I'd like to see Okada and Orton trading drop-kicks it's hard to see this partnership having legs.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ger said:


> There is already a thread in WWE secion about that:
> http://[URL]https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/wwe-and-njpw-partnership.2430404/unread[/URL]


I think it warrants its own AEW thread, as it could have huge implications for them.

If WWE and NJPW team up in an exclusive partnership, then there goes the biggest cooperation for AEW and they´re stuck with the minor leagues like Impact, NWA and MLW.
It would also mean that Moxley, Omega etc can´t work Japan so the idea of any AEW wrestlers being "huge in Japan" is effectively shot down.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> I’m so tired of WWE. It’s exhausting.


Seriously.. fuck WWE. They always have to ruin everything for everyone else. 

They are clearly doing this just to hurt AEW. We all know how much Vince values japanese talent. 

NJPW will regret this if they go this route.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its a good thing AEW is no threat to WWE

that is why decisions like this is purely made by WWE for the fans and the good of the wrestling business


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I highly doubt this goes anywhere


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

New Japan would be insane not to do this. The global exposure their brand and stars would get would be far more than anything AEW could offer them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FaceTime Heel said:


> I highly doubt this goes anywhere


it feels like the time WWE was looking to buy Fite - right after it was reported AEW was doing record buys

it was obvs to me then they just wanted to see the figures with their due diligence

same here - they’re just getting a feel for the AEW / NJPW relationship

they might throw njpw a short-term bone though in order to block any more relations between them and AEW - but i have a feeling in the long run njpw will regret that


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> It would also mean that Moxley, Omega etc can´t work Japan so the idea of any AEW wrestlers being "huge in Japan" is effectively shot down.


Omega is already 'huge in Japan', he's one of the most decorated foreign wrestlers in NJPW history and headlined a show that drew the company's biggest crowd for over a decade at the time (WK 11 with 38,000+).

If I was NJPW, I'd be slightly cautious of angering AEW because of their working relationship with Cyber Agent (DDT, TJPW, NOAH).

There is a big gap between number one and number two in Japan, but DDT has a strategy to close it and with a vindicative AEW behind them, they could make some inroads. Omega, the Bucks, Moxley and Jericho are well established and popular names in Japan. Omega was recently voted the best gaijin in living memory.

Sanshiro Takagi recently said he hopes to see Omega back in DDT when the borders are fully open.

AEW may not have the depth of talent or brand power that WWE does, but with a knife in their back they could definitely help out DDT a lot. And with WWE, there is always an ulterior motive so you'd question the longevity of any working agreement. New Japan is very protective of its brand, which is why I have doubts about this coming to fruition. Meltzer did say that the talks were in March/April, which is a while ago now and since then we've had Nagata in AEW and NJPW talent liaison Rocky Romero making his AEW debut.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398293480686845952
Who thinks this will be good for NJPW lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> New Japan would be insane not to do this. The global exposure their brand and stars would get would be far more than anything AEW could offer them


But does WWE have NJPW's interests in mind? WWE does not tend to play well with others and they certainly would not plan to treat NJPW as an equal. Could just as easily lead to the death of NJPW like so many other promotions WWE have killed.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't imagine seeing kazuchika okada on wwe especially after to what they did with shinsuke nakamura and finn balor (previously prince devitt), those poor bookings. i would reather see njpw working with nxt instead of raw/smackdown brand. for all you know, if this actually happens and they bring some more new japan talent, they prob just compare okada to a young orton since they both got similar vibes.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> In the WWE style. Still excited?


Okada vs Orton would love to see that.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

NJPW closing the forbidden door on Tony Khan:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please keep that awful product away from my precious NJPW


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If this happens, then I’ll walk away from wrestling again. I have no interest in watching Vince further kill the business with his monopoly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I really hope they don't. These Japanese wrestlers are so overrated


You can’t be fucking serious with that last statement…


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

1.) Jon Moxley is the IWGP United States Champion. New Japan never stripped him of the belt _the entire time of the pandemic. _Knowing he couldn't travel to Japan. Instead worked out a deal so Moxley could defend against Kenta on US soil, and just recently, allowing it to be defended on Dynamite against Nagata. Moxley also has a contract with New Japan as does Jericho and likely Miro too. And what about FTR? There are likely more.

2.) FinJuice, El Phantasmo and last night Kojima have debuted in Impact Wrestling recently, with the FinJuice winning their Tag Team titles immediately off The Good Brothers. Violent by Design are now the Champions but to for Impact to do that showed a great deal of respect and faith to New Japan.

3.) Ren Narita and Rocky Romero just had matches on Elevation with both getting wins. I haven't followed NJPW very much recently but when I could it seemed to me Narita was a highly regarded future star for them and for him to be sent to AEW shows how much trust New Japan has in AEW.

4.) I don't know if many people have thought of this but what does this mean for Rev Pro and CMLL? Now WWE doesn't a brand in Mexico(yet) but they do in England. Do you think New Japan will still be allowed by WWE to send talents to Rev Pro when it is more beneficial to them to be on NXT UK?

Until it is directly stated, 'exclusive' means 'only WWE and their properties.' If this deal was to be made, New Japan would have to strip Moxley, void his, Jericho's and anyone else's contracts. Pull FinJuice, ELP, and Kojima from Impact. The same with Rev Pro, CMLL and any other promotions they work with.

New Japan has far more to lose than WWE does.

Starting with respect and the loss of honor.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> You can’t be fucking serious with that last statement…


Suzuki is awesome, but in general Japanese wrestling is overrated.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Suzuki is awesome, but in general Japanese wrestling is overrated.


The new villain of the aew board has arrived.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Suzuki is awesome, but in general Japanese wrestling is overrated.


lol.... you’re 2 for 2 with me today mate


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> If this happens, then I’ll walk away from wrestling again. I have no interest in watching Vince further kill the business with his monopoly.


I’m pre-booking tickets for Reigns vs Okada at the Tokyo Dome, you want one? 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm laughing at the people talking about WWE's "ulterior motives" as if Tony Khan isn't using these companies just to slap their belts on Omega.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> The new villain of the aew board has arrived.


I'm pretty consistent with stating it's overrated. Idk it reminds me of my annoyance of anime. It's less about the actual content as much as it's the fans that won't shut up about it lol. Like yes tell me more about how it was so awesome an hour long match that started with a literal 30 minute stare off was so next level.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol.... you’re 2 for 2 with me today mate


It be like that


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I really hope they don't. These Japanese wrestlers are so overrated





RapShepard said:


> Suzuki is awesome, but in general Japanese wrestling is overrated.


Do you think Japanese wrestlers are overrated?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Delete


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> Do you think Japanese wrestlers are overrated?


Severely overrated like Harry Potter or the Lord of the Rings franchise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Severely overrated like Harry Potter or the Lord of the Rings franchise.


*You just want ALL the smoke today 🤣*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Suzuki is awesome, but in general Japanese wrestling is overrated.


Somebody ban this, mf’er 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m pre-booking tickets for Reigns vs Okada at the Tokyo Dome, you want one? 😂


Can you imagine having to watch that..?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You just want ALL the smoke today *


No but I figured, I'd play along with Covid and add more things I disliked lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@RapShepard I give you credit, you are at least loyal to what you like, and there is definitely a very distinct style that you appreciate.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

At least we will know if NJPW are desperate or not right now. 
They could gain something short term but long term they are doomed. 
It will be funny to see that WWE entered the Japanese market with help from NJPW after all their previous attempts were turned down by smaller promotions.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Rollins vs. Ospreay

Rollins vs. Ibushi

Reigns vs. Okada

Bryan vs. Olada

Bryan vs. ZSJ

Cesaro vs. Ishi

Cesaro vs. Shingo

Lesnar vs. Suzuki

Cena vs. Tanahashi


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Can you imagine having to watch that..?


Imagine Reigns beat him for the IWGP heavyweight title, it would make him some kind of “Collector”


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

ripcitydisciple said:


> In the WWE style. Still excited?



Bro...!it could be in fucking chikara, mlw, a backyard in Mississippi! You tell me orton is gonna wrestle okada?! Take my money


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

shadow_spinner said:


> Rollins vs. Ospreay
> 
> Rollins vs. Ibushi
> 
> ...



Oh shit I forgot about shingo!!! Shaemus vs shingo! I got bruises just thinking about that..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> No but I figured, I'd play along with Covid and add more things I disliked lol


*Damn, I thought you were about to turn into the Kwame Brown of wrestling forum and flame everything 😂.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Damn, I thought you were about to turn into the Kwame Brown of wrestling forum and flame everything .*


The Kwame Brown shit is so ridiculous lol. Mans is bitter trying to disguise it as a race issue as if folk aren't calling Tebow a sorry football player right now lol.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> Vince probably realising that if he doesn’t do business with NJPW then AEW will and will then be a greater threat to WWE.
> 
> Having no access to NJPW talent would be a huge blow to AEW.


And if AEW talent wants to wrestle NJPW talent they have to go to WWE.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> And if AEW talent wants to wrestle NJPW talent they have to go to WWE.


When you realise you can do a shield reunion and wrestle NJPW guys in the same company:


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hitman1987 said:


> When you realise you can do a shield reunion and wrestle NJPW guys in the same company:
> 
> View attachment 101690


Do you know that Mox have a lenghty AEW contract and that is his main contract, right?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Do you know that Mox have a lenghty AEW contract and that is his main contract, right?


How long is lengthy? And from what I’ve seen I imagine Mox can wrestle where he wants, when he wants.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Meltzer also said that the discussion were back in late March/early April, but Ren Narita and Rocky Romero just worked Dark and Impact has had Fin Juice, Phantasmo and now Kojima working for them. So if there were talks, nothing came from them yet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> How long is lengthy? And from what I’ve seen I imagine Mox can wrestle where he wants, when he wants.


you imagine wrong - AEW has exclusive rights to him being on TV

well documented that when NJPW strong rolled around, TK had to sign off on him defending the belt on US soil, which brought about the whole ‘forbidden door’ thing to start with in regards with NJPW

Mox is very tied to AEW when it comes to the majority of his dates and tv time


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Heh... fake but funny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398313250190725123


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

I just can't even fathom how could this thing work in any capacity. Two completely different in ring styles, with the Japanese style of wrestling being the antithesis of everything WWE developmental system has been teaching their people for years. WWE creative that cannot even come up with anything decent for 15 people on RAW would try to book bunch of Japanese guys who can't even speak English. WWE's obsession with 50/50 booking, interferences, DQ's and other shit that is very rare in NJPW. I somehow doubt that there is any bigger interest for WWE product in Japan than there already is. And what would NJPW even get from this? NXT Japan was a DOA concept, WWE agreeing that they won't pursue it makes no difference. They couldn't even hire any talent to begin with. Your average clueless WWE viewer won't subscribe for NJPW service to watch 40+ minutes long bouts while the wrestlers don't even cut English promos. It's just soooo random to me and obviously done with the intent of crippling AEW first and foremost. They already tried with MLW and CMLL and to me this seems like Nick Khan is just throwing shit on wall, hoping that something will stick.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm laughing at the people talking about WWE's "ulterior motives" as if Tony Khan isn't using these companies just to slap their belts on Omega.*


Everyone has ulterior motives in business. Tony is no different there, but some people like to pretend that wrestling outside WWE is one big happy family.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Imagine Reigns beat him for the IWGP heavyweight title, it would make him some kind of “Collector”


“Insert favorite wrestler…better than (pantomimes the sign)…Kenny Omega.”


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you imagine wrong - AEW has exclusive rights to him being on TV
> 
> well documented that when NJPW strong rolled around, TK had to sign off on him defending the belt on US soil, which brought about the whole ‘forbidden door’ thing to start with in regards with NJPW
> 
> Mox is very tied to AEW when it comes to the majority of his dates and tv time


As you know so much about his contract do you know when it expires?

What you’re saying is that Mox’s non-AEW matches have to fit in with AEW’s schedule, not that he can’t do them?

It’s amicable now because it suits both parties but if that changes would TK have the power to stop him doing what he wants during a time that doesn’t effect his AEW schedule?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Everyone has ulterior motives in business. Tony is no different there, but some people like to pretend that wrestling outside WWE is one big happy family.


*No one does business unless it's mutually beneficial, whether instantly or in the long run. Even free services are done in exchange for publicity and networking.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> When you realise you can do a shield reunion and wrestle NJPW guys in the same company:
> 
> View attachment 101690


Where’s the Kenny face that says, “I have the wrestling world in the palm of my hands, and Vince offers Okada, Ibushi, and the Mania match vs AJ.”


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

As much as I would love to see some new cross-promotional matches between WWE and NJPW (such as Daniel Bryan vs Kazuchika Okada, AJ Styles vs Tomohiro Ishii, Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay, Cesaro vs Shingo Takagi, Sami Zayn vs Hiroshi Tanahashi, etc,), I'd still say that the wrestling industry overall would benefit more with NJPW working closer with AEW. 

I don't see why anyone would be so opposed to this.

Ideally speaking, you could have the latter work together mostly; but still have some NJPW wrestlers making occasional special guest matches in WWE (most likely in NXT) similar to what Jushin Thunder Liger did a few years ago when he faced Tyler Breeze. I doubt this happens though


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Remember when certain “fans” suggested NJPW would never consider working with AEW due to Marko Stunt and/or Orange Cassidy?

Does this mean NJPW considers working with fucking zombies to be better a better option than Marko and/or Orange Cassidy?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Where’s the Kenny face that says, “I have the wrestling world in the palm of my hands, and Vince offers Okada, Ibushi, and the Mania match vs AJ.”


Vince would definitely do AJ vs Okada at wrestlemania and unfortunately it would be awesome.

Not 7 stars but definitely awesome.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny vs AJ in a retirement match to send AJ into coaching or other backstage work would be fucking awesome.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Vince would definitely do AJ vs Okada at wrestlemania and unfortunately it would be awesome.
> 
> Not 7 stars but definitely awesome.


I’m talking about Kenny going to Vince, tail between his legs, before it is too late.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’m talking about Kenny going to Vince, tail between his legs, before it is too late.


Imagine the matches:

Kenny vs Daniel Bryan

Kenny vs AJ

Kenny vs Reigns

Kenny vs Orton

Kenny vs Rollins

I wouldn't blame him either, he’s booked on the same level as everybody else in AEW. At least WWE make their top champs the focal point of the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m talking about Kenny going to Vince, tail between his legs, before it is too late.


*Lol if this deal goes through to prevent Kenny from getting the IWGP Championship. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> As you know so much about his contract do you know when it expires?
> 
> What you’re saying is that Mox’s non-AEW matches have to fit in with AEW’s schedule, not that he can’t do them?
> 
> It’s amicable now because it suits both parties but if that changes would TK have the power to stop him doing what he wants during a time that doesn’t effect his AEW schedule?


i only know as much as was said in interviews

what TK can stop him 100% from doing is appearing on a tv wrestling show in North America while he is under contract

but, he can do indies like he has / and he can appear on Japan tv as he has

its no secret either - this has been discussed multiple times at various places


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> The Kwame Brown shit is so ridiculous lol. Mans is bitter trying to disguise it as a race issue as if folk aren't calling Tebow a sorry football player right now lol.



I think it's a mental health issue with him. 20 years is a long time to be known as a joke.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From Mike Johnson of PWInsider:

PWInsider.com has been told today by sources from each company that there have been communications between the two sides for several months but the main crux of it was over the potential of Daniel Bryan being able to potentially work some dates in NJPW. Whether anything has come from those discussions remain to be seen. Is it possible the two sides could build a bridge to each other? Sure, but if so, it's not happening right now and it's not something that has happened yet despite talking for some time off and on.

So, This is not a case where any sort of talks are about to lead to New Japan immediately pulling up stakes with their current working agreement or NJPW talents making some sort of shocking appearance on Raw. AEW's Jon Moxley has possession of the IWGP United States title, plus Yuji Nagata worked for them several weeks ago plus Roppongi Vice just reunited in AEW. Meanwhile, Satoshi Kojima just made his Impact Wrestling debut. Don't expect anything in regard to those promotions' relationships with NJPW to change anytime soon, if at all.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i only know as much as was said in interviews
> 
> what TK can stop him 100% from doing is appearing on a tv wrestling show in North America while he is under contract
> 
> ...


I’ll take your word for it as I’ve not got the evidence or time to prove different.

What I will say though is that a face Mox vs Heel Roman, ‘prodigal son has returned’ vs ‘the chosen one‘ Wrestlemania main event, leading to a shield reunion is the biggest thing Mox can do in wrestling so he will definitely be tempted by a return to WWE when his contract is up and the ability to work NJPW too would only tempt him further.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Imagine the matches:
> 
> Kenny vs Daniel Bryan
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t either.

I might not watch, but I wouldn’t blame him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> I think it's a mental health issue with him. 20 years is a long time to be known as a joke.


It could be, but it really just feels like that trope from sitcoms where the picked on character gets a little popular and it runs to their head. He got some support for the first one, and is now just running it into the ground lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Omega is already 'huge in Japan', he's one of the most decorated foreign wrestlers in NJPW history and headlined a show that drew the company's biggest crowd for over a decade at the time (WK 11 with 38,000+).
> 
> If I was NJPW, I'd be slightly cautious of angering AEW because of their working relationship with Cyber Agent (DDT, TJPW, NOAH).
> 
> ...


March/April was also when Kenta attacked Moxley on Dynamite.

Need I say more?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

From Mike Johnson of PWInsider:

PWInsider.com has been told today by sources from each company that there have been communications between the two sides for several months but the main crux of it was over the potential of Daniel Bryan being able to potentially work some dates in NJPW. Whether anything has come from those discussions remain to be seen. Is it possible the two sides could build a bridge to each other? Sure, but if so, it's not happening right now and it's not something that has happened yet despite talking for some time off and on.

So, This is not a case where any sort of talks are about to lead to New Japan immediately pulling up stakes with their current working agreement or NJPW talents making some sort of shocking appearance on Raw. AEW's Jon Moxley has possession of the IWGP United States title, plus Yuji Nagata worked for them several weeks ago plus Roppongi Vice just reunited in AEW. Meanwhile, Satoshi Kojima just made his Impact Wrestling debut. Don't expect anything in regard to those promotions' relationships with NJPW to change anytime soon, if at all.
[/QUOTE]

That's a pretty big leap from Meltzer to Johnson.

On Meltzer's end he's saying WWE would want to be the exclusive partner of NJPW in the US while with Johnson, the way the report reads it sounds as if the deal is being negotiated for the benefit of Bryan.

I think there's probably some truth on both sides. I have no doubt Bryan is the one that's pushing it. He was doing interviews a few weeks ago and was talking about the idea of guys like Cesaro or even Otis having a run in NJPW if they had that relationship. So if this starts with WWE talking to NJPW on the behalf of Bryan, if anything actually gets done about this then this could open the gateway for other WWE wrestlers working NJPW dates. But on the WWE side because they're so controlling, I can see at least part of Meltzer's report being true as well.

Again, an interesting story to talk about, though I'll be shocked if anything comes out of it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> March/April was also when Kenta attacked Moxley on Dynamite.
> 
> Need I say more?


Kenta attacked Mox in the beginning of February.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Kenta attacked Mox in the beginning of February.


Then I heard wrong from today's reports on it then.(Wrestletalk)


My mistake.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This really shouldn't be in an AEW thread since its WWE and NJPW topic mostly.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> This really shouldn't be in an AEW thread since its WWE and NJPW topic mostly.


There is a WWE thread, if you want to talk about dream matches and that you can use it. This affects AEW too, then i don´t know what is the problem. This thread is to discuss how AEW is affected by this if it happens.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

In before Roman wins the IWGP title.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> There is a WWE thread, if you want to talk about dream matches and that you can use it. This affects AEW too, then i don´t know what is the problem. This thread is to discuss how AEW is affected by this if it happens.


I don't really see in what this affect AEW because i don't really see what AEW would gain from a partnership with NJPW, of course il would love to see it but :
1) A partnership is not going to bring viewers and is not going to help the demo because only the hardcore fans watch NJPW so those people are propably already watching AEW.
2) It would help NJPW way more than AEW

So yeah it would be super cool to a guy like Okada in AEW but aside from making some hardcore fans milk their pants it's not going to help AEW.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

I guess WWE is trying to run off the remaining casual fans that still watch if this is true.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Seafort said:


> Imagining Okada lingering in catering, or “chasing” others backstage for the 24/7 title.
> 
> Or facing off against zombies.


Imagine Okada in the Dark Order taking orders from a kid, or selling the kicks of doom.
Or fighting over an arcade cabinet.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

peowulf said:


> Imagine Okada in the Dark Order taking orders from a kid, or selling the kicks of doom.
> Or fighting over an arcade cabinet.


Imagine Kazuchika Okada having great matches with the likes of Kenny Omega, Pac, Jon Moxley, Cody Rhodes, Darby Allin, Adam Page, and Rey Fenix in the main-event while also (still) being presented as THE final boss in wrestling.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> It could be, but it really just feels like that trope from sitcoms where the picked on character gets a little popular and it runs to their head. He got some support for the first one, and is now just running it into the ground lol


Well yeah there's definitely a bit of that going on. Just the way he laughs at his own jokes, and the venom he has for Matt barnes... feels like bro is a bit off his rocker. Don't get me wrong tho. I'm here for every bit of it😅


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Aew isn't a threat to wwe tho right?

There is more matches with AEW vs New Japan I would rather see


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I see this going nowhere similar to the talks with MLW, but I guess we'll see. New Japan definitely isn't putting up with Vince's bullshit like an MLW might've that's for sure. As for AEW, they haven't exactly been doing much with NJPW since the "Forbidden Door" has been open if we're being honest.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398400488912064521
This Omega interview about the IWGP belt is interesting.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398434531024281605
I love TK ahahahahah


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm really not interested in seeing NJPW wrestlers in WWE, don't get the appeal of them.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

peowulf said:


> Imagine Okada in the Dark Order taking orders from a kid, or selling the kicks of doom.
> Or fighting over an arcade cabinet.


Touché. Well played!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398434531024281605
> I love TK ahahahahah


At least someone does. Yeesh 🤦🏿‍♂️

Why acknowledge it? Simply no sell it, don’t give it oxygen, especially if nothing comes of it.

This way, it lives on and once again exposes that Tony Khan should not be a TV character. 

Just my opinion, mind.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

It’s like tiny khan is absolutely incapable of not looking like fucking loser. 

He’s gonna be clowned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Londonlaw said:


> At least someone does. Yeesh 🤦🏿‍♂️
> 
> Why acknowledge it? Simply no sell it, don’t give it oxygen, especially if nothing comes of it.
> 
> ...


And this is why Tony should never be in front of a camera.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> AEW fans / Khan hyping up the “forbidden door” only to have the biggest match be Rich Swann vs Omega
> View attachment 101672


 No no impact is also getting Kojima vs Doering


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Seafort said:


> Touché. Well played!


To be clear, I'm not bashing one company over the other. I'm just saying that there's equal chance of the NJPW talent being fucked over.
Or hopefully being booked well.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not gonna lie; If WWE secures a deal with NJPW that´ll prevent AEW from working with them, I´m gonna laugh 
After all the talks about "forbidden doors" only for WWE to swoop in -That would be funny.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

peowulf said:


> To be clear, I'm not bashing one company over the other. I'm just saying that there's equal chance of the NJPW talent being fucked over.
> Or hopefully being booked well.


Potentially, but if it’s in WWE there’s more of a chance that any tomfoolery comes with a predesigned, malevolent end to it.

I have no idea what the state of NJPW contracts are and how easy they can be broken, but I could easily see the scenario where WWE uses the working agreement to quietly try to get Okada and the core of NJPW to flip to WWE Japan (or whatever they would call it). Long term, guaranteed, no cut contracts, shares of revenue, ect.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Not gonna lie; If WWE secures a deal with NJPW that´ll prevent AEW from working with them, I´m gonna laugh
> After all the talks about "forbidden doors" only for WWE to swoop in -That would be funny.


I don’t see how Vince watering down what makes the NJPW wrestlers unique (especially in the ring and character-wise) is supposed to be “funny.”

Seriously, I shudder at how he could ruin the persona of someone like Tetsuya Naito.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> I don’t see how Vince watering down what makes the NJPW wrestlers unique (especially in the ring and character-wise) is supposed to be “funny.”
> 
> Seriously, I shudder at how he could ruin the persona of someone like Tetsuya Naito.


What can I say.. It appeals to my sense of humor.. I don´t think it´ll happen though.
But as @peowulf said;


peowulf said:


> Imagine Okada in the Dark Order taking orders from a kid, or selling the kicks of doom.
> Or fighting over an arcade cabinet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Drew is teasing that progress is being made because Okada follows him on Twitter:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398726535566217216*


----------

